# That Bill sure knows how to make a slingshot...



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Voila, my first custom Bill Hays piece. The 90% hathcock fits my hand beautifully and it shoots like a dream. The attention to detail in Bill's work is outstanding.

I'm obsessed with paracord lately so I made a humble wrist strap for accompaniment.



















Thanks Bill and Daranda!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

That is a sweet piece added to your collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That should last you a lifetime or two  Nice lanyard also it compliments your new slingshot very nicely


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

That is beautiful! Excellent choice in frame and materials.

Todd


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow that is a nice shooter


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is awesome ! I like it.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Very Nice!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Man, that is a great looking shooter! I love the choice of materials and the color.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Ok, every time I say this is the nicest one ever, Mr. Hays comes up with another awesome slingshot. One has to wonder if he ever sleeps, and if he does he must dream about the next over the top slingshot design beautiful craftsmanship!!!!!!!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow! Really nice piece! You are very lucky.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Real nice. Bill does a great job. Enjoy that shooter.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

That's an awesome looking setup right there.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Agreed.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Beaut


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Sweet  Amazing piece of slingshot art!!!


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow...cool colors, micarta glued to plywood and that fast 'n easy neat fork/band system. My hubby's grandma was a Hayes by the way. I wish some of Bill's Hayes' Hayes would rub off on hubby so he can make an SS like Bill's. Right now he's scrounging various colors of HDPE and clipping it up. Has to make a mold out of silicone to oven the HDPE and before that he's got to make a really cool design original from which to make the 2 piece silicone mold. Chuck's still contemplating what design to make. He likes several designs and all that Bil makes so likely his mold will be one that is universal. A bit of small steel rod in the forks connecting them to the to connect it all in case of breakage or other unforseen malady. Steel rod will add heft and HDPE is so light it floats on water. When weight is a factor, obviously no steel in the flipper, when heft is the game, then yes, imbed light rebar in the HDPE in the process of molding it.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Awesome. I bet this one will look great in a leather holster for sure.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Man!

I'm sure you'll enjoy this one.

BTW... this one was his idea for how he wanted it put together, not mine... all I did is put it all together!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Susi said:


> Wow...cool colors, micarta glued to plywood and that fast 'n easy neat fork/band system. My hubby's grandma was a Hayes by the way. I wish some of Bill's Hayes' Hayes would rub off on hubby so he can make an SS like Bill's. Right now he's scrounging various colors of HDPE and clipping it up. Has to make a mold out of silicone to oven the HDPE and before that he's got to make a really cool design original from which to make the 2 piece silicone mold. Chuck's still contemplating what design to make. He likes several designs and all that Bil makes so likely his mold will be one that is universal. A bit of small steel rod in the forks connecting them to the to connect it all in case of breakage or other unforseen malady. Steel rod will add heft and HDPE is so light it floats on water. When weight is a factor, obviously no steel in the flipper, when heft is the game, then yes, imbed light rebar in the HDPE in the process of molding it.


There's not a Man alive who could break this slingshot... it's not made from plywood... it's a ballistic G10 core with camo canvas micarta grips. Something like 10,000 lbs of force directed to the forks alone wouldn't be enough to break them off, or even damage them.


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

Love it


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

That is a beuty my heart is beating fast over tge night fury i saw early on bill definately knows his craft enjoy your shooter . Excellant work BIll


----------



## kgrsling (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow would it be impolite to ask what something like that costs?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Here's Bill's site for buying stuff: www.pocketpredator.com/two.html

Custom jobs start at $150.

The pocket HTS really is a brilliant shooter. Traditional slingshot design makes you clamp down with your 3rd-5th fingers to stabilize the bottom of the Y; it's a natural thing for the human hand to do, but it does require sustained muscle tension. The HTS design leaves the hand more relaxed but still affords a solid grip on the slingshot. I can suddenly hit the can almost every time from across the room now -- and you know how satisfying that is!


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Let me email pocket predator to find out how much it is and reply to you again as soon as i find out .


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Thank byudzai for the info i have resin hts is beutiful to shoot , but tendon in my thumb hurts while holding it . I did order an new small hts in black balistic g10 im looking forward to give it a go thank you again namazu


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I had same trouble with full size HTS but no such problem with the small one. I actually also just ordered a black g10 pocket HTS to shoot so I don't mess this one up!


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

That awesome look forward to hearing gour take on it. To kgrsling i just emailed p.p. to find out what the price is and it quite allright to ask me its a pleasure to be of help . Plus i want to know to save up for one have a great day guys . Namazu


----------



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

Absolutely amazing


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

To kgrsling i did find out about the night fury it goes for 150.00 dollars .Mrs hays did mention that they nolonger make it in colour that we saw but that they offer in a woodland camo and a desert camo evan cooler .Im sorry for taking so long answering i couldnt find the thread .


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I love it. I'm waiting on a hays slingshot too. I started out through the fork


----------



## kgrsling (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I thought you had forgotten me. Lol


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Im so sorry about that being new to the forum i simply forgot which thread we were on . Imagine how cool they would look in green and black also in tan and black.


----------

